# Veritas tenon saws



## Miniderub (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello all,
I've recently moved from a two car garage workshop in Montreal Canada to a 1 1/2 apartment in New York city. I started woodworking about two years ago, and I can't get enough of it! It's turned out to be something I really enjoy and would hate to have to stop. So, I managed to build a little corner workshop in the living room in front of the window. Needless to say, I don't have much room. But I have been managing quite well all things considering. 
I've been slowly building a little collection of hand tools and I'm ready to buy a premium joinery saw. I am looking for some opinions on the Veritas tenon saws. I can't seem to find any reviews on them. I already have the Veritas dovetail saws and really like them. Suggestions for any other similarly priced/quality saws are welcome.
thanks in advance
Marco


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I've got their carcus saws and a dovetail saw. I've never owned a really high end saw so I can't say how they comapare with one of those but I really like them.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't have 'em, but I'll betcha that they are top notch.
Bill


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I have a Veritas carcass saw and it works just fine, but I find myself reaching for one of my vintage saws more often. There is something about them that just feels better and they definitely look better.

If you want a premium saw with some more character, contact fellow LJ Wally331. Don't let his age fool you, he is making some fabulous saws-just check out his projects. Several other Lumberjocks have purchased saws from him and all report being very happy with the purchase.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Tenon Saw 12" 12tpi rip/x-cut 2 ¼" at the toe, 2 5/8" at the heel. 
• Full kit- two screw sets, complete and assembled plate/back, set and sharpened: $65.00 rip 
• Full kit- two screw sets, complete and assembled plate/back, punched plate: $50.00 rip 
• X-Cut add $7.50 to the sharpened and set kit. 
• Copper adds $7.00.

Erik makes fine saws as well, send him a message if you like:
http://lumberjocks.com/messages/new/ErikF

You can make your if your so inclined:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61364

+1 for JayT, good call.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a full set of Veritas saws, dovetail, carcass, and tenon in both rip and crosscut. The only one I do not have is the Gent's saw. I also have a half dozen Bad Axe saws ranging from small dove tail to the large tenon and filed rip, crosscut, and hybrid along with Gramercy, Adria, Lie Nielson, vintage Disston's and others from rust hunts.

The Veritas are as good as any in the saw till and I use them as much as any of the others. Saw for the buck, they can't be beat, saw without factoring price they are as good as any.


----------



## Miniderub (Jul 4, 2014)

great! thanks bubba for the post. considering you have all those saws to compare them to, maybe you can shine some light on the speed of cut. from the video lee valley has, they seem to cut pretty slow.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the Veritas Dovetail saw, and really like it. I even like the looks of their dovetails saws and Carcass saws.

That said, I think their new Tenon saws are BUTT UGLY!!! Why couldn't they just make a larger version of the carcass saw? I don't know, but the looks were enough to turn me away from those Tenon saws.


----------



## bonobo (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't own the tenon but do have both the Veritas carcass saws. I find they're an easy to manage size. The rip version is the most versatile and cuts fastest. I'd choose a carcass over any larger saw for general bench work. Really, it can handle most tenons, long dados, even crosscut 2×12s.Then get a good old panel saw for ripping and learn to sharpen it. WORLD of difference.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> great! thanks bubba for the post. considering you have all those saws to compare them to, maybe you can shine some light on the speed of cut. from the video lee valley has, they seem to cut pretty slow.
> 
> - Miniderub


Speed of cut, all things being equal i.e. saw plate thickness, sharpness, and set, is usually a function of PPI and tooth angle. One of the Veritas dovetail saws is IIRC 22PPI, it will cut very slowly. The other Veritas saws cut at speeds you would expect from their PPI.

ken


----------

